# First Attempt At Canadian Bacon



## smokin monkey (Dec 21, 2015)

*Canadian Bacon*

Cut Pork Loin in to three pieces.












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015






Cured two with Salt, Sugar, Cure #1, Black Pepper, Onion Powder and Garlic Powder.












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015






Third piece just with Salt, Sugar and Cure #1.

Cured for 14 days in fridge, then washed and hung for two days to dry.












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015






Smoked in the new Electric Smoker, 
Expected to smoke @ 65'C for 4 hours, 75'C for 4 hours then finishing off around 80'C for  a total of 10 hours with Apple Dust kindly supplied by Smokewood!

Logged the smoker with iGrill, and the temperature swing was amazing, to get 65'C had to set to cut out @ 75'C, did not cut in until 55'C, 20'C swing!!! PID controller being built!












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015







After 11 1/2 hours and an IT of 59'C had to pull Bacon as it was nearing 23.00. Allowed to cool slightly then wrapped in Cling Film, into the fridge for two days to improve the flavour.












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015







Sliced and Vac Packed












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 21, 2015






Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## wade (Dec 22, 2015)

That looks great Steve but you seemed to have missed out one very important step... How did it taste? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have 4 pork loins coming out of cure today and one of these is destined for the table at Christmas. Looking at your photos I think I may hot smoke it too rather than boil it as a usually would the Christmas gammon. Did the temperatures you used work as you expected?

It is a pity that the temperature control in the new smoker is so way off. Yes you should be able to greatly improve on that with a PID. Which one are you planning on using?


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Wade, the taste was great, Jill said she preferred the Flavoured one. The start temperature was good. I followed Bears Step by Step.

The controller is well of the mark, it's a mechanical thermostat, but the differential on it is too wide. Got a PID in the workshop with probe and SSR, bought a Aluminium box yesterday, just ordered a 12v DC power supply. It will be a New Year project.


----------



## smokewood (Dec 24, 2015)

They look amazing Steve.  It looks like a good sized cabinet, does it work of a heated auger to burn the dust, i can't quite make it out in the photo?


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi James, yes their is an auger that takes the dust into the cabinet, and it's Burt on an electric element. The whole dust, auger set up is removeable from the cabinet, and a 100mm hose can be fitted o enable cold smoking.


----------

